

The Night I Kissed A Girl For The First Time - jeffmorrisjr
https://medium.com/p/d15fa6b91b94

======
timrosenblatt
This isn't even a linkbait headline. It's actually about kissing a girl for
the first time.

Oh Hacker News.... :(

